# It's July !!!



## PamfromTx (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Jul 1, 2022)

Hello to July, the month of my son and grandsons birthdays.  To Parker county peaches.  To the 4th of July (although my dogs hate it) and to the hot hot heat(I don't like it!) To yummy fresh produce grown in our state, watermelon or cantaloupe anyone? Tomatos, squash, okra, peas, corn on the cob and those sweet little new potatos.
To ice cream, milk shakes, malts and floats.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2022)

This is the month of my father's birthday-July 5, he would have been 99 years old.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2022)

July 11th, my son and DIL will be here for a visit. Can’t wait to see them again.


----------



## Jace (Jul 1, 2022)

Met my husband..Sat.7/1 and had our 1st date on the 4th.
The rest_ is history! _


----------



## spectratg (Jul 1, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> This is the month of my father's birthday-July 5, he would have been 99 years old.


My father (Pa) was born 114 years ago on July 5.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 1, 2022)

My wife and I will celebrate our 57th anniversary on July 6th.  It's been a pretty good half century +.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 1, 2022)

My great grandson and his dad have birthdays on July 4.
my granddaughter and her mother have birthdays on Jan 24
and my daughter and my nephew have birthdays on Oct 3...
so lots of twinsies in my family. 
July.....July in Texas is usually when the gosh awful heat sets in, this year we've been having big heat for a month now.. ...sigh.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 1, 2022)

The Roman calendar originally consisted of ten months and began in March – because of this, July was originally known as Quintilis.
After Caesar’s murder on 15 March 44 BC, July, the month of Caesar’s birth, (13th July) was renamed July to honour him. His reformation of the Roman calendar became known as the Julian calendar.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 9, 2022)

deleted


----------



## Pinky (Jul 9, 2022)

My mother's birthday is July 7th .. she would have been 102 this year. She passed away, age 67


----------



## MrPants (Jul 9, 2022)

Pinky said:


> My mother's birthday is July 7th .. she would have been 102 this year. She passed away, age 67


It's great that you are still honouring your mother's birthdate! I always remember my father's too (Feb 7th), although he's been dead now 20 years. But the other side of the coin can be difficult as well. My mother, who is still alive, will also be 102 this year. Her life is no walk in the park these past few years. I love her dearly but not sure I'd like to follow in her footsteps  

Rejoice & live in the memories you have of your Mom! Although you miss her physical presence, nothing can erase those lovely memories.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2022)

MrPants said:


> It's great that you are still honouring your mother's birthdate! I always remember my father's too (Feb 7th), although he's been dead now 20 years. But the other side of the coin can be difficult as well. My mother, who is still alive, will also be 102 this year. Her life is no walk in the park these past few years. I love her dearly but not sure I'd like to follow in her footsteps
> 
> Rejoice & live in the memories you have of your Mom! Although you miss her physical presence, nothing can erase those lovely memories.


You still have your Mom .. bless her heart  I understand, what you are saying about living so long.

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## oldman (Jul 10, 2022)

My wife’s birthday is this month. So far, this hasn’t been a normal month for weather. Usually, it’s in the higher 80’s low 90’s around her. We have had low 80’s upper 70’s so far, but I’ll take it.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 10, 2022)

MrPants said:


> It's great that you are still honouring your mother's birthdate! I always remember my father's too (Feb 7th), although he's been dead now 20 years. But the other side of the coin can be difficult as well. My mother, who is still alive, will also be 102 this year. Her life is no walk in the park these past few years. I love her dearly but not sure I'd like to follow in her footsteps
> 
> Rejoice & live in the memories you have of your Mom! Although you miss her physical presence, nothing can erase those lovely memories.


What I'd been doing for quite a few years was posting a memorial flower on his findagrave page, but the last time I did that I noticed all the flowers I'd posted over the years had disappeared.. I don't know how/why.


----------

